
Epic judge will protect Unreal Engine – but not Fortnite - bshanks
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/25/21400240/epic-apple-ruling-unreal-engine-fortnite-temporary-restraining-order
======
bshanks
Judge has issued a temporary restraining order prohibiting Apple from
restricting Epic/Unreal Engine from Apple’s Developer Program. This is only in
effect temporarily, until the court makes a longer-lasting determination on a
preliminary injunction (about which there is a hearing on Sep 28). The actual
case is expected to begin trial next year. The judge's order is at
[https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/21814075/c...](https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/21814075/cf2dcbbf_4f0b_4762_94fc_6b0f42ede3ff.pdf)

